#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Sobre o álbum...

## lipeiori

O que aconteceu com ele? Desativaram?

Eu consigo acessa-lo atraves do link Under-Linux.org - Álbuns Atualizados Recentemente, mas só aparece alguns...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

lipeiori,

Devido ao consumo desnecessario de processamento colocamos o foco nos ultimos albums atualizados e nao em algums antigos que nao sao mais atualizados.. Desta forma gastamos menos CPU e mantemos o foco no que realmente é usado que sao os ultimos albums...

O novo caminho para acesso é Comunidade -> Imagens & Álbuns

E aguarde teremos muitas novidades esse ano na underlinux.

----------


## Magnun

Opa!! Novidades são sempre bem vindas!

----------


## lipeiori

vlw!!

----------


## Pedro0278

Ficou escondido... precisei pedir ajuda pra descobrir onde estava.

É uma das seções que mais gosto pra ver as novidades e fotos da galera, principalmente da estrutura de cada um.

 :Viking:

----------


## lipeiori

Eu tb gosto, até tirei umas ideias dali, não vejo a hora de chegar logo minha caixa da cemar  :Proud:

----------


## damacenoneto

e os classificados?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Para os classificados criamos os forums classificados... desta forma vc pode escolher o prefixo compro ou vendo no seu produto e colocar anexao ao topico de venda imagens do seu produto.

Classificados - Under-Linux.org

----------


## Sukkubus

Faz tanto tempo que não venho aqui que me perdi também, completamente...  :Smile: 

Estava querendo ver os artigos que postamos na época do Underlinux Girls e os links estão desativados. Eles ainda estão online, em algum lugar do site?

----------


## Pedro0278

> Faz tanto tempo que não venho aqui que me perdi também, completamente... 
> 
> Estava querendo ver os artigos que postamos na época do Underlinux Girls e os links estão desativados. Eles ainda estão online, em algum lugar do fórum?


Putz... a mais de 2 anos nao te vejo por aqui... o que fazes?

Abraços!

----------


## Pedro0278

A proposito... a galeria de fotos esta morrendo, nao se tem mais fotos lá... quem posta posta fotos pessoais (acham que virou orkut) Isso é triste e desestimulador.

----------


## Sukkubus

> Putz... a mais de 2 anos nao te vejo por aqui... o que fazes?
> 
> Abraços!


Nossa, Pedro. Muito tempo mesmo! rs.

Trabalhando bastante e concluindo um MBA. Agora estou vendo se reencontro os artigos do Girls  :Smile:  Para ver onde paramos nesse projeto.

----------

